# Pictures from Cartersville



## Rockin Rooster (Jun 4, 2007)

I've posted a few pictures from Cartersville, GA on the website.
http://home.comcast.net/~volstew/wsb/html/view.cgi-photos.html-.html
We had a pretty good time and with our record of always having rain at every contest we cook in we got to bring some mutch need rain to a pretty dry part of GA.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Jun 4, 2007)

What were your appearance scores?  How did this one go for you compared to your first, in terms of being more prepared??  I know our seond was better than the first and keeps getting easier.


----------



## Rockin Rooster (Jun 4, 2007)

The scores were a little higher. I forgot a little more stuff than before, but was more orginised on site and stuck to my timming sheet.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 4, 2007)

Looks like the kids had fun too.  Nice slide show.


----------



## DaleP (Jun 6, 2007)

With the tough competition out there you got to be happy with your results since you are new to this crazy hobby. Looks like the family enjoys it too!


----------

